# Federico Mompou



## clavichorder

There is probably a thread for this composer, a Spanish 20th century composer of accessible and playable piano pieces. I really enjoy his work, very mystical. Great and dissonant chords in an almost minimalistic melodic sort of style.


----------



## Meaghan

There was an all-Mompou recital here by several pianists and a couple singers last year. I remember liking his rather impressionistic "Paisajes" ("Landscapes"). Here are two of them:


----------



## Blancrocher

An interesting essay in introduction to Mompou by the pianist Stephen Hough:

http://www.stephenhough.com/writings/album-notes/mompou-piano-music.php

Hough's blog has many other things worth reading too, btw.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I really like Musica Callada.

I remember seeing an old Spanish movie, Cria Cuervos, where one of Mompou's pieces is played at a pivotal moment by the mother. I think it's this one. Anyway, it made a big impression on me.


----------



## clavichorder

Mompou is a very special composer. Apparently he is not just Spanish, but Catalan. I am really enjoying this piece and all of the other _Charmes_


----------



## Guest

Anyone recommend a particular CD? (I'm thinking Hough or the composer himself)


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Anyone recommend a particular CD? (I'm thinking Hough or the composer himself)


Why not with the composer himself ?


----------



## Heliogabo

dogen said:


> Anyone recommend a particular CD? (I'm thinking Hough or the composer himself)


Mompou´s recordings are worth hearing, out of doubt. But this disc is simply an extraordinary rendition:










I prefer it over composer´s version and others I´ve heard. If you are interested in Mompou´s music this is a must.


----------



## clavichorder

dogen said:


> Anyone recommend a particular CD? (I'm thinking Hough or the composer himself)


Hough if you want to be impressed with a virtuosity that the music is not often thought to contain. Mompou if you want to get to get the most out of the soul of the music. He was one with his music.

The pianist recommended just above does good Manuel De Falla, so I imagine he's good for Mompou too.


----------



## Pugg

Heliogabo said:


> Mompou´s recordings are worth hearing, out of doubt. But this disc is simply an extraordinary rendition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer it over composer´s version and others I´ve heard. If you are interested in Mompou´s music this is a must.


Amen to this, although Traveso suggestion is also good.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Ladies & germs,* the composer himself,* is the correct answer." Recorded in 1974, with very good sound.


----------



## Guest

This piano recording is pretty much universally praised:


----------



## Guest

He also wrote a very nice suite for guitar:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> "Ladies & germs,* the composer himself,* is the correct answer." Recorded in 1974, with very good sound.


That might be true but please do try the Perianes, you will be surprised .


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> Hough if you want to be impressed with a virtuosity that the music is not often thought to contain. Mompou if you want to get to get the most out of the soul of the music. He was one with his music.
> 
> The pianist recommended just above does good Manuel De Falla, so I imagine he's good for Mompou too.


I went with Mompou by Mompou. Really enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pugg said:


> That might be true but please do try the Perianes, you will be surprised .


I'm listening to Perianes' recording of Musica Callada. Very nice and not as jarring in dynamics between pieces as Hough is. If I can say it out loud, I prefer it to Mompou's playing. To me, I think Mompou puts in too much rubato, and it seems to take the pieces out of their dream state. But maybe that's my personal preference interfering.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening to Perianes' recording of Musica Callada. Very nice and not as jarring in dynamics between pieces as Hough is. If I can say it out loud, I prefer it to Mompou's playing. To me, I think Mompou puts in too much rubato, and it seems to take the pieces out of their dream state. But maybe that's my personal preference interfering.


Very glad you've enjoined it .


----------



## Necronomicon

Kontrapunctus said:


> He also wrote a very nice suite for guitar:


Im surprised no one mentioned this earlier, I thought he was more known for this suite than anything else. 
Will have to check out his piano works.


----------



## shostythesnowman

My favorite by Mompou (and one I played in several recitals and competitions) is his Chanson y Danza no. 2.
I'm pretty sure this is the name but with my memory I can't be sure.


----------



## Larkenfield

Mompou himself playing six of his twelve songs & dances. _Muy _sensitive and romantico.


----------

